

Ask HN: Who got accepted into GSoC 2014? - wavelander

Hey guys! I just got accepted into GSoC 2014. 
Wanted to get to know fellow hackers who got accepted too.<p>Do talk about your project, and let&#x27;s get in touch, over IRC or something. Soon.
======
tharshan09
Hey! I got accepted for GSOC to do a project with Mozilla (Intellego). What
are you working on?

